# Double check on Brazil nuts?



## Willieboo (Oct 22, 2012)

I've heard before that Brazil nuts are perfectly fine for rats to have every now and again, and I saw some at the store today still in the shells.

Can they have raw, unsalted Brazil nuts in the shells? I've been looking for some new play time fascinations and I thought getting the shells open would be great for their teeth and their entertainment.

I saw some walnuts there too, but again they're all raw and in the shells.

If not, is there some way I can home roast them or bake them or something so they're safe?


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

They're fine. The ones you want cooked are the nuts that actually classify as legumes, like peanuts.


----------



## Jennythewatt (Oct 14, 2013)

Debbie D says that a nut in the shell is a fun exercise and a good "occasional" treat. I read that as every 1-2 weeks. I imagine it's because of their very high fat content.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Yep too often isn't great but a couple every fortnight is fine. Brazils area particularly useful in Europe as our soil and so or grains are low on selenium which brazils are packed full of


----------

